# Help me troubleshoot please



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

It's been a while since I had any problems of my own but here I am.

My DTivo can't get out to the internet. I'm getting no route to host when using gotomydvr
also traceroute and ping to yahoo.com show unknown host.
I have put my ISP dns server info into the netconfig tivoweb module and made sure that nsswitch.conf read "files dns"

what am I missing?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I fixed it myself. My new 2wire router was the problem.
I just set the tivos to use DHCP and all is well


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Are you going to paypal yourself $5?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Steve_Martin said:


> Are you going to paypal yourself $5?


no My skills are worth at LEAST 50


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

careful... inflate your charges too much, and you won't be able to afford to fix your own systems


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

BTUx9 said:


> careful... inflate your charges too much, and you won't be able to afford to fix your own systems


I can give myself the frequent customer discount


----------

